# Harmony One or XSight Touch Remote?



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Im stuck in choosing one or the other.

I was able to see and touch the XSight Touch remote today at a local HHGregg store.....it felt nice and well balanced,the key feature to me was that it had RF built into it and had the green,red,yellow & blue Directv buttons.

I didnt even know this remote was availible,never heard of it before.

Anybody have the XSight or Harmony One that can shed some light on both?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm not sure the XSight is the best choice.

Check out this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164066

Mike


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you MicroBeta...you just saved me from a headache........Im going to order either the Harmony One or 900..leaning toward the 900 because it has the Y,R,G,B buttons.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Unless you want to control 10 DVR's like most of the people in that thread the xsight isn't so bad. It's worth a try. Just wait 'til you try to add a sequence to the 900. You'll forget all about the colored buttons.

HERE's a detailed review of the xsight that includes a comparison with a few other remotes including harmony.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Does the XSight's RF actually control the DirecTV HDVR or is it like the Harmony 890 where the RF is converted back to IR?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It controls the DIRECTV receiver without a translator, but be aware, it can only control one DIRECTV RF device per remote.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Unless you want to control 10 DVR's like most of the people in that thread the xsight isn't so bad. It's worth a try. Just wait 'til you try to add a sequence to the 900. You'll forget all about the colored buttons.
> 
> HERE's a detailed review of the xsight that includes a comparison with a few other remotes including harmony.


Actually, all I want to control two DVRs in RF mode and I can't with the XSight Touch.

My goal is RF and I'm not sure XSight is the way to go.

However, with the limitations on sequences/macros, the Harmony's don't fit my other criteria so I'm using a URC remote.

Mike


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Actually, all I want to control two DVRs in RF mode and I can't with the XSight Touch.
> 
> My goal is RF and I'm not sure XSight is the way to go.
> 
> ...


For RF, get the Harmony 900 . A little pricy, but can be had for $280 on Amazon. Mine is due to arrive Tuesday to replace the old Harmony 880 that I dropped on the floor and sent to remote heaven.

Bob


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Not that I'm a huge fan of the xsight buy any means, but with the RF base it can control as many D* receivers as you like the old fashioned way. Same as the 900. The big difference is you can actually program macros on the xsight. Outside of activities, the 900 has no macro capability, which is a big departure from previous harmony's and a major deal breaker IMO. Personally, if I were buying an RF remote today, I'd go with a harmony 890 or a 700 plus a next generation RF system. 

Bob, you may end up throwing that 900 on the floor when you try to program your first sequence.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

azarby said:


> For RF, get the Harmony 900 . A little pricy, but can be had for $280 on Amazon. Mine is due to arrive Tuesday to replace the old Harmony 880 that I dropped on the floor and sent to remote heaven.
> 
> Bob


The problem with the Harmony 900 (and all Harmony RF remotes for that matter) is that they do not natively control the DIRECTV recievers via RF.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

quickfire said:


> Thank you MicroBeta...you just saved me from a headache........Im going to order either the Harmony One or 900..leaning toward the 900 because it has the Y,R,G,B buttons.


I use the Harmony One and after programming the unit the Y, R, G & B bottons show up on the touch screen after selecting "Watch TV" activity.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

azarby said:


> For RF, get the Harmony 900 . A little pricy, but can be had for $280 on Amazon. Mine is due to arrive Tuesday to replace the old Harmony 880 that I dropped on the floor and sent to remote heaven.
> 
> Bob


I have the MX-810. It'll do RF and macro/sequences... :grin:

Mike


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Ditto to putting the color buttons on the touchscreen.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I have the MX-810. It'll do RF and macro/sequences... :grin:
> 
> Mike


It's confusing to say the MX810 "does RF". Just like several Harmony models, and Pronto remotes like my 7000, the MX810 won't directly control a DirecTV reciver via RF. What they will do is allow the use of an RF base station - the remote communicates to the base station via RF and the base station controls the receiver(s) via IR. The XSight is the only remote currently available (as far as I know) that will directly control a DireCTV reciver using RF.


----------



## leprechaunshawn (Dec 9, 2009)

I just replaced my Harmony 880 with a Harmony One last night. The process was very simple and it seems to be controlling my HD DVR receiver just fine.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> It's confusing to say the MX810 "does RF". Just like several Harmony models, and Pronto remotes like my 7000, the MX810 won't directly control a DirecTV reciver via RF. What they will do is allow the use of an RF base station - the remote communicates to the base station via RF and the base station controls the receiver(s) via IR. The XSight is the only remote currently available (as far as I know) that will directly control a DireCTV reciver using RF.


You are correct. The XSight is the only after market (currently) that will do DirecTV RF with out an IR repeater/blaster. I thought that had already been covered but it's good to be clear. 

Except for the XSight, every other after market universal will need some sort of base station that will convert the RF to IR and then transmit that to the receiver. For that matter, even the XSight will need a RF base station for any other components if you wish to use RF which, IIRC, is the way it's always been done with universals. Unless I'm mistaken, the XSight is the first to control any RF capable component natively. Not that there are many RF capable components our there. :grin:

However, the XSight will only operate one DirecTV receiver in RF...for now that is. Hopefully they will fix that issue and make it operate multiple receivers.

Mike


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a little biased here. I have the 670 and love it, and in the spirit of full disclosure I work in the fab that makes the processors Logitec uses.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about trying to control the D* receivers natively with RF. Using an RF base with IR emitter works just fine. Ive been using this for years with Pronto remotes. The only caveat is that the IR sensors on the D* receivers tends to be over-sensitive. I usually have to place the IR emitters several inches away from the sensors.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I have yet to find a remote as good as the one I bought over 10 years ago from Radio Shack, the 15-1994. $10-15 on ebay, when offered. Very low tech, no GUI, IR only, but it has never failed to do exactly what I want with any device. And I've tried the XSight and the Harmonies and the MX series and a lot else. I have a drawer full of not-as-good $100+ remotes.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> I have yet to find a remote as good as the one I bought over 10 years ago from Radio Shack, the 15-1994. $10-15 on ebay, when offered. Very low tech, no GUI, IR only, but it has never failed to do exactly what I want with any device. And I've tried the XSight and the Harmonies and the MX series and a lot else. I have a drawer full of not-as-good $100+ remotes.


+1
I loved my 9910 so much (RF and a few generations newer than the 1994), I made my own colored buttons with lure dye.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I used to be really big into the JP1 remotes. I had literally dozens of OFA's and Home Theater Master and Home Producer versions. There were some good things about them, but some not so great things, too. I know many people prefer hard tactile buttons, but I promise if you ever get used to a touch screen and learn how to program a Pronto, you'll never go back! There's just no substitute for being able to create your own buttons in the size, color m and shape you need. Plus being able to manipulate backgrounds to make it easier to identify the mode, it just ends up making a lot of sense. My wife could never operate our system without her Pronto.


----------



## PD4Ever (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm using the Xsight Color, tying to get it to work with the HR22-100 DirecTV HD DVR. All of the codes in the remote are useless to get the HR22-100 to do anything. Does anyone know what I need to do to get this to work?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

PD4Ever said:


> I'm using the Xsight Color, tying to get it to work with the HR22-100 DirecTV HD DVR. All of the codes in the remote are useless to get the HR22-100 to do anything. Does anyone know what I need to do to get this to work?


The Xsight color is IR only, is your receiver in RF mode?


----------



## etrobear (Nov 30, 2012)

one +


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is a three year old thread and info is outdated. If anyone wants to discuss remotes I suggest starting a new thead in the DIRECTV General Discussion forum.

Mike


----------

